# Rolling Car Shot



## ckrieg (Oct 25, 2006)

C & C ...please be kind, this was only my second time doing rolling shots


----------



## ckrieg (Oct 26, 2006)

some more...


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 26, 2006)

Well, with your second post of "some more" you have created a thread that no longer goes with the Photo Critique guidelines which say: one photo only along with some SPECIFIC requests for critique (on lighting, composition, angles, exposure, DOF, emotional quality or whatever else there is you could ask members for their SPECIFIC critique) ... so this thread is going to move to the General Gallery. ("C & C" is just too unspecific, you know?)

By the way, they look good for first time panning!!!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 26, 2006)

But you weren't panning, were you? You were in another car going the same speed, right?


----------



## Ghetto Panda (Oct 26, 2006)

All of them are really good, only the last one it is a bit busy with all the cars and stuff in the background where as the others are plainer and simpler and the girl driving is loooking straight at the camera would seem more natural if she was'nt.


----------



## fotonemer (Oct 26, 2006)

Like the honda one the most


----------



## Eightball Walker (Oct 26, 2006)

I think the blue civic hatch pics would benefit from a slightly longer exposure to blur the rims more.

This may sound dangerous for either you or your camera, but try to get lower (or higher) just to get a different not normally seen angle.


----------



## Xmetal (Oct 26, 2006)

For your 2nd attempt at car to car tracking you've done exceptionally well. 

I don't like how you've butchered your first picture of the Del-Sol in Photoshop because it's far too obvious you've played with it. I'm going to agree with Eightball and say that your shutter speeds aren't long enough too but don't make them too long or else you'll lose too much sharpness and definition.

Try it again but pick a better location like  3 or 4 lane motorway so you've got more space to work with because your local suburban street usually is too narrow or has too much traffic....or both.

Keep up the good work, I used to be in this position and I still suck at tracking shots.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Oct 26, 2006)

I like the feel of these photos.  I can sense the moving of the cars which is really cool to feel that from a photo.  Love it!!!!!


----------



## W.Smith (Oct 26, 2006)

Excellent shots, ckrieg. I like no.4's viewpoint best and agree that the backgrounds could be blurred more.
If you want to get that you can of course try 1/30th or 1/15th, but if both cars would speed up some &#8211; go faster &#8211; you can probably stick with 1/60th.



> As jy hierdie verstaan is jy afrikaans...


Of Vlaams of Fries of Nederlands natuurlijk, fotonemer!


----------



## Puscas (Oct 27, 2006)

Like it, like it. But (there is alway a 'but'), I would change the angle on some of the shots. You are now sometimes creating a horizon in the top right corner that will always be less blurry. (Because you are not actually panning, the image in the far distance hardly changes).  And that - Imho - takes away some of the speed you are trying to convey. I hope you understand what I'm trying to say. (sometimes my English is as bad as my pictures).

Pascal


----------



## Hfry (Oct 27, 2006)

Hey Ba shots! Massive Props. Keep em comming. Find a Better back drop for the Rides.. But Great Shots! Keep it up.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Oct 27, 2006)

I dont know what look you were going for, or how far you wanted to get it, but these all look very nice, crisp, and the targets are for the most part focused well enough !!!

Only advice I can give is if you want more blur but the same object distance to ground and background just lower your shutter speed a little, or you can try stopping down a little more too but that will give you a slightly different look altogether.... 

If you want something more like a racing look you can drive the lead car further away and use a long telephoto and zoom in like 400m , youll get a racing track look just keep the aperature fairly wide open....

I like all of these...


----------



## ckrieg (Oct 29, 2006)

Eightball Walker said:
			
		

> I think the blue civic hatch pics would benefit from a slightly longer exposure to blur the rims more.
> 
> This may sound dangerous for either you or your camera, but try to get lower (or higher) just to get a different not normally seen angle.



you mean like this?


----------



## ckrieg (Nov 16, 2006)

thanks for all the great comments guys!


----------



## Ab$olut (Nov 17, 2006)

ckrieg said:
			
		

> you mean like this?



Just out of intrest how did you get this shot?


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 17, 2006)

yes, that is something i would like to know as well ...


----------

